#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Αντιστήριξη με τη μέθοδο του τοίχου "τύπου Βερολίνου"

## Xάρης

Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση τοίχου αντιστήριξης είναι δυνατόν τα υποστυλώματα να τοποθετηθούν μεταξύ των χαλύβδινων διατομών (ΗΕΒ 160 ανά 1μ) έτσι ώστε να κερδίσουμε χώρο;

----------


## Xάρης

Μόνιμη.

----------


## Evan

δηλ τα υπ/τα του κτιρίου να είναι και μέρος του τοίχου; 
θα ανεβάσω φωτο από αντίστοιχη κατασκευή από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, τα υποστυλώματα να είναι μέρος του τοίχου.
Υπάρχει θέμα με την πεδιλοδοκό που θα χρειαστεί να βγει πιο έξω από τα ΗΕΒ.

----------


## Evan

προσπαθώ να τις ανεβάσω είναι 128ΜΒ
για να περάσουν τον οπλισμό του τοιχίου της οικοδομής μέσα από το ΗΕΒ του κάνουν τρύπες. 
Στην περίπτωση που ανεβάζω κατασκευάστηκε radier
Αν κάποιος επιθυμεί μπορώ να γράψω και ένα σύντομο κειμενάκι-περιγραφή που να επεξηγεί τις φωτογραφίες

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε συνάδελφοι για τις φωτογραφίες.
Μπορείτε να δημιουργήσετε και άλμπουμ μ' αυτές με τίτλο πχ "Τοίχος αντιστήριξης τύπου Βερολίνου".

Αν είναι μεγάλες σε μέγεθος θα ήταν προτιμότερο να κάνετε ένα άλμπουμ πχ στο Photobucket και εδώ να έχουμε τις μικρογραφίες των εικόνων μόνο. 
Οδηγίες για το παραπάνω υπάρχουν στις οδηγίες χρήσης του Φόρουμ.

----------

